# حدود العلاقة بين الخطيبين



## sosofofo (15 يناير 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:ازيكم كل سنة وانتم طيبون
انا عايزة اشارككم موضوع للنقاش وهي حدود العلاقة بين الخطبين
ماهي الحدود ؟
هل يصح التكلم في اي موضوع؟
هل يصح التكلم في المشاعر ؟
هل يصح التكلم عن المشاعر بطريقة زايدة ؟
انا محتاجة قوي ردكم في الموضوع ده لو سمحتم
في واحده مخطوبة وخطيبها بيقولها كلام حلو طبيعي بس معاه كلام برضة خارج بيقول بيوصف مشاعره هي ممكن تعمل ايه ؟ وشكرا 
ارجو الرد


----------



## sosofofo (15 يناير 2009)

:sha:فين الردود
ايه ما فيش حد


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع ده مهم 

بالنسبة للاسئلة اللى سألتيها 

بصفة عامة  ودى وجهه نظرى الشخصية  ان الاعتدال فى كل شئ كويس

يعنى ولا تزودى فى التعبير عن مشاعرك و لا يبقى فى برود 

بالنسبة للمواضيع بيفضل ان المواضيع الحساسة شوية تتجنبيها لان صدقينى و بأمانة محدش ضامن

 اذا كانت اى خطوبة ممكن تكمل على خير ولا لا و انا بقولك كدة عن تجربة 

اهم ما فى الموضوع انك تدخلى ربنا فى الموضوع لان لو ربنا دخل فى الموضوع

 الشيطان هيطلع من الناحية التانية على طول 

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2009)

> ماهي الحدود ؟
> هل يصح التكلم في اي موضوع؟
> هل يصح التكلم في المشاعر ؟
> هل يصح التكلم عن المشاعر بطريقة زايدة ؟


 
*فعلا الاعتدال حلو جدا*
*وبرضه مشورة الاب الكاهن فى الحاجت اللى تحس انها زيادة*
*او رؤوس المواضيع دى مهمه جدا*
*وكمان تشوف هى مرتاحه لطرقته فى الكلام ولا لا*
*لان اللى فى طبع مش بيغيرة*


----------



## sosofofo (15 يناير 2009)

dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> *الموضوع ده مهم
> 
> بالنسبة للاسئلة اللى سألتيها
> 
> ...


مرسي على مشاركتك ومرسي ليك
وفعلا كلامك صح ربنا لازم يدخل في الموضوع


----------



## sosofofo (15 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> *فعلا الاعتدال حلو جدا*
> *وبرضه مشورة الاب الكاهن فى الحاجت اللى تحس انها زيادة*
> *او رؤوس المواضيع دى مهمه جدا*
> *وكمان تشوف هى مرتاحه لطرقته فى الكلام ولا لا*
> *لان اللى فى طبع مش بيغيرة*



مرسي ليك بس يعني ايه اللي فيه طبع مش بيغيره يعني هو كده مش مظبوط ؟
بصي انا عارفة ان الفرح في شهر 6 يعني لسة بدري على الكلام ده صح ؟
معلش طولت عليكم 
مرسي ليك كتير


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

جميل جدااااا sosofofo


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*انا لا تعليق*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_ان لم تجيدى معرفة ما هو مسموح فعليك بأب اعترافك او اى كاهن لكى لا تقعى فى فخ ابليس بدون قصد
ونصيحة من لسان قداسة البابا لا تبدلية نفس قوة مشاعرة لان الشاب عندما يصل لما يريد يمل .
وضعى فى رأسك دأئما ان ما يربطك به هو كلمة ليس الا فخذى حذرك وانتبهى جيدا هذا مهم جدا لكى
وضعى الله دائما فى حياتك
ربنا يتمم لكى كل خير​_


----------



## sosofofo (22 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *انا لا تعليق*​



مرسي ليك


----------



## sosofofo (22 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ان لم تجيدى معرفة ما هو مسموح فعليك بأب اعترافك او اى كاهن لكى لا تقعى فى فخ ابليس بدون قصد
> ونصيحة من لسان قداسة البابا لا تبدلية نفس قوة مشاعرة لان الشاب عندما يصل لما يريد يمل .
> وضعى فى رأسك دأئما ان ما يربطك به هو كلمة ليس الا فخذى حذرك وانتبهى جيدا هذا مهم جدا لكى
> وضعى الله دائما فى حياتك
> ربنا يتمم لكى كل خير​_



مرسي لردك الجميل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا سوسو
عاوزة اقولك مفيش حاجة مضمونة 
اوعي تتساهلي في اي مشاعر حتي لو كنتي انتي بتتمنيها 
وحتي كدة هتعلي اكتر في نظرة 
ربنا يتمملك بخير​*


----------



## sosofofo (22 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يا سوسو
> عاوزة اقولك مفيش حاجة مضمونة
> اوعي تتساهلي في اي مشاعر حتي لو كنتي انتي بتتمنيها
> وحتي كدة هتعلي اكتر في نظرة
> ربنا يتمملك بخير​*




مرسي لردك الجميل قوي ياراجع ليسوع 
وصللي ومرسي ليك:big35:


----------



## margow (1 أبريل 2009)

انا ليا راى مختلف لازم يكون فى حدود طبعا والاعتدال فى كل شئ كويس لكن مش معنى انى اقول لخطيبى انى بحبه او مقدرش اعيش من غيره فمعنى كدة ان مشاعرى دى غلط ولا حرام لا طبعا


----------



## girgis2 (5 أبريل 2009)

زي ما قال نيافة الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا و توابعها و رئيس المجلس الاكليريكي :-
أن الفتاه لازم تسأل نفسها عن خطيبها ده (ما الذي يشده في بالظبط - هل هو جسمي أم فكري و عقلي أم روحي أم كلي على بعضي)

وياريت يبقى في متابعة مع أب كاهن أو مرشد روحي و يفضل استشاري مشورة
و زواج وبرضة نقرا كتب ونشوف برامج عن الخطوبة و الزواج المسيحي

وفي الأول والأخر نقدم مشيئة ربنا وهو يتمجد و يتمم بخير:smi106:


----------



## girgis2 (5 أبريل 2009)

و بالنسبة للتعبير عن المشاعر مفيش فيها مشكلة طالما لم تخرج عن حدود اللياقة
وممكن الخطيبين يعبروا عن مشاعرهم لبعض باسلوب لائق و مسيحي 

وبرضة لازم ربنا يكون في الصورة عشان هو الأساس و هو من صمم الزواج
لازم تسلميله الموضوع و هو يتمم بخير     :smi106:


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

حلو يعبر الخطيب لخطيبته عن مشاعره الصادقة ووووووووووولكن ضمن حدود ، وحلو يتعرفوا على بعضه البعض أكثرمن خلال الزيارات المتكرة والنزهات لكن ضمن حدود أيضا"


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2009)

الكلام الحلو بين الخطيبين لازم يكون لائق
وتقوله كده.
ولو صصم تتركه ’ لأنه لازم يبقى أبن للمسيح
شكرا للموضوع​


----------

